# 2016 Cruze won't start... 3rd time in 9 days.



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome, sorry to hear about your no-start issues.

It may be time to consider another dealer (if that’s an option). Warranty work doesn’t have to be done where you bought the car.

If you’re in a remote location and no other dealership options, time to escalate to the service manager or GM if necessary.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Wobbster (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks will keep you updated.. Have been getting service done at different dealership since I got the car... Dealership I purchased from is over 70km away.. There are 2 within 5km of me... I ha e been going to same one... But I think I may just tell them to take to the other one tomorrow instead, or give the dealership I been going to another chance since they looked at it already.
What would you do?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How many tries did you do it try and start it? The classic failure of a GM starter is that it will make a normal click, but nothing turns. If you try a few more times, it works. On older cars, you turn turn the key back to "run" and then to "start" for another attempt. That's a little bit tricky in the Cruze, because it's the computer that does the actual starting. Turning the key (or pushing the button) only sends the command to the computer. I think you have to turn the car off before making another attempt at starting. If it starts on subsequent attempts, then I'd think you have a starter problem.


----------



## Wobbster (Mar 8, 2018)

On saturday... It started after I tried a few attempts.. Popped hood... Went back to car it started and drove it promptly to dealershi... Where it continued to start fine... 

It clicks once and won't start as you described.. I need to remove the key and put back in to try again and hear that click... If I don't remove the key it won't click when I turn it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Wobbster said:


> On saturday... It started after I tried a few attempts..


Either a bad starter, or something that's keeping the starter from fully engaging with the engine. I notice that a number of times it happened when the engine was hot or had heat soaked a bit.


----------



## Wobbster (Mar 8, 2018)

I think it's the starter too... As first day it happened monday... Worked fine after boosting drove to dealership... Started fine there too.. 

Or the alternator not charging the battery. 

Would you suggest taking it to same dealership I have been.... Or another one.. 

I'm located right between 2 of them and both have been OKed to take it to by GM.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The click is probably the solenoid engaging the starter gear but not making a good contact for battery amperage to crank her over. No clicks is probably the solenoid not working at all. Or a relay not sending power to the solenoid. 

But if the battery terminals are loose or corroded. That would cause it also. Also a loose connection at the starter motor itself. 

That's the most common problems. But with todays electronics. It might even be the ecm not having a good wiring connection or any number of issues. 

Check the batter terminals and make sure they're tight. Although they should be since you said battery was replaced. Let the dealer figure out the rest.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Wobbster said:


> I think it's the starter too... As first day it happened monday... Worked fine after boosting drove to dealership... Started fine there too..
> 
> Or the alternator not charging the battery.
> 
> ...


I still vote new dealer, jus sayin’ .........


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You posted in the Gen2 section, but since this is a "2016", I have to ask - is this the "all new 2016", or the "2016 Limited"? The reason I ask in the Gen1 car tended to have problems with the battery ground cable. 

In a normal car, a bad battery would be obvious due to the dash lights going out or rapid clicking as the battery wasn't strong enough to power the starter. With the computer controlling the starter in the Cruze, I'm not entirely sure how it would behave. When the battery in my Gen1 died, I could tell by the slow crank. I can't remember if it saw it in the dash lights (which are LED). 

If all indications are that the voltage is holding steady, then I'd say it's the starter.

No real opinion on the dealer. Intermittent problems are the hardest to fix. It's really hard if it won't act up for the dealer.


----------



## Wobbster (Mar 8, 2018)

Well after arriving at my car this morning, and ticket for facing wrong direction while parked.... Vehicle would not start still
. Battery still show around 12V and all functions of car still working. Waiting for tow now


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I know it was mentioned earlier, but have you checked the starter? Is there power to and or from the unit?
My Saturn was similar to the problems you describe and it would be hit and miss on when it would and would not decide to act up, then w/o warning, it just quit altogether. Once I changed the starter, she started and ran like new.


----------



## Wobbster (Mar 8, 2018)

It is back at the dealership now.. Service manager has taken a look and says he think it may be the starter and says it is not a battery issue... Says will have someone look at wiring in and around starter. 

Car was still not able to start but everything else continues to work.


----------



## Wobbster (Mar 8, 2018)

Update.. They are now replacing the starter tomorrow when the part comes in.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Good luck! Hope this takes care of the problem this time!


----------



## Wobbster (Mar 8, 2018)

Update: got my car back yesterday, starter has been replaced. 

They advised me that the starter shorted out and would not engage. 

Hopefully this fixs it.


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello Wobbster
Can you please confirm that your 2016 is a Gen 2 Cruze. My 2017, gas, auto trans, 8500 miles, LS sedan just started doing this Jan 14 2019. Most times when I turn the key first and second times nothing happens until it starts on the second or third try. I don't even hear the starter solenoid click. All the idiot lights come on, and the headlights come on when I use the keyless remote to unlock the doors.It happens when the engine is cold or hot. It is winter here now, so the Auto Stop Start does not work, so I don't know if restarting after coming to a stop is also affected.
Any ideas anyone ,what is wrong before I go to the dealer. It is still under warranty, but they will probably have no idea what it is either.
Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

hsr1hsr1 said:


> Hello Wobbster
> Can you please confirm that your 2016 is a Gen 2 Cruze. My 2017, gas, auto trans, 8500 miles, LS sedan just started doing this Jan 14 2019. Most times when I turn the key first and second times nothing happens until it starts on the second or third try. I don't even hear the starter solenoid click. All the idiot lights come on, and the headlights come on when I use the keyless remote to unlock the doors.It happens when the engine is cold or hot. It is winter here now, so the Auto Stop Start does not work, so I don't know if restarting after coming to a stop is also affected.
> Any ideas anyone ,what is wrong before I go to the dealer. It is still under warranty, but they will probably have no idea what it is either.
> Thanks


The OP has not been on line here since March of last year. You would be better off creating your own thread. Make sure you post all the information requested in this post - Fix my Cruze!!! - and post it in the appropriate forum/sub forum.

I forgot to add that it seems the OP never posted what vehicle they had either.


----------

